# 2000 maxima rusted floor boards



## SPYKE (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a 2000 maxima and the floor boards are rusting out. I cant get a sticker until I have them replaced. My question is has anyone heard of this? Is this a known problem with maximas?


----------

